# 05 Brute Spun rod bearing



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well guess it's time to rebuild , Bike ran great for the last 7 years, cranked it up two days ago to let it run for a little bit being that I been to busy to ride . Sounded good no knock cranked smooth and about 2 min running just came to a dead stop , thought ok just stalled , nope froze up . 
so last night pulled it out and tore it down everything looked good except for the oil/water pump chain and the crank bearings . oh and the crank . there are no deep grooves in it but if I run my fingernail across it it feels rough so I guess I need to change the crank too .


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

hate to hear that man. you may can take a peice of 1000 grit sand paper and save you crank.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I may try that , but figure I never had any major issues with it and the bike is 7 years old might just go ahead and treat it to a new crank and maybe get another 7 years out of it . For as hard as I've road this one and the abuse I've put it though feel like it would be worth it ,


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if you can feel it with a finger nail it is due a replacement ,i use a razor blade to run across the crank jorunals ,should feel like running it across a peice of glass


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Agreed with rmax. Yeap needs a new crank

fatboyz customz


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

There is a guy that sells refurbished crank/rod assemblies for around $200 + your crank and rods as cores. He goes by Big shannon. I think he's a member here. I know he's on Kawiriders.

BFWDP


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well got it all tore down and everything cleaned up. Really does'nt look like it will be that hard to rebuild really not much to it . As I took it apart I used frezzer bags to sort everything into sections and labled them , gonna be a little bit before I get my parts but decided to go with a new crankshaft and bearings, also gonna do all new chains, Rings , oil pump shaft (its got some marks on it would rather be safe than sorry) and as expected complete gasket set with oil seals . Figure about $1000.00 in parts . 
I've rebuilt a couple of smaller engines in the past but never a V-twin so if anyone has any advice on things to check or watch for I'm all ears .








Took 2 days to get it this clean . it's apart just have all the case parts sitting together


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

What did you use to clean the cases with? Looks good.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't know the name of it . It's what they use where I work to clean my truck at work . Stuff is good . Used a dish brush on it , still have a couple of spots the brush wouldn't get , but at least it's clean enough to build back up when I get my parts in


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Going to up your compression and cam? Im waitingfor mine to let go for this its great to do things yourself to save money


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

No , think I'm gonna stay stock . It had plenty of power before it spun the bearing . Unless I just come across a super cheap deal on some new cams and pistons


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Well some times leaving whats good good is better but never enough power


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yea but more Power means more broke stuff LOL ,


----------

